# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Xin hỏi về thao tác với RecordStore trong J2ME !!!

## pizzabon2015

Mình đang làm chương trình danh bạ điện thoại, dữ liệu được lưu trữ trong RecordStore. Nhưng không hiểu sao mỗi lần mình thực hiện chức năng xóa Record, thì chức năng addRecord lại bị lỗi, không add được. Nếu deleteRecordStore thì chức năng addRecord lại hoạt động bình thường. 
Đoạn code deleteRecord như sau:


```
int indexRs = 0;			openRecStore();
			try {
				indexRs = rs.getNextRecordID();
				rs.deleteRecord(indexRs); 
			} catch (RecordStoreNotOpenException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			} catch (RecordStoreException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			closeRecStore();
```

Đoạn code addRecord:


```
		  byte[] rec = str.getBytes();		  try{
		  rs.addRecord(rec, 0, rec.length);
		  }catch (Exception e){}
```

Mấy bạn giúp mình với, cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## vanvuive

*Trả lời: Xin hỏi về thao tác với RecordStore trong J2ME !!!*

Cái function 
openRecStore(); + closeRecStore(); trong nó có chứa close Connect không?
Nếu có thì bạn phải làm tương tự với hàm addRecord() chứ sau khi bạn xóa bạn mặc nhiên đóng connect rồi :whistling:

----------

